# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Ищу курс по «1С:Конвертации Данных»

## maxon300

Если у кого есть данный курс поделитесь ссылочкой

----------


## i8990

> Если у кого есть данный курс поделитесь ссылочкой


Да есть курсы пиши если что кину...

---------- Post added at 17:31 ---------- Previous post was at 17:04 ----------

https://yadi.sk/d/v9hFPTQmj3ZdP

----------

Ardakb (27.11.2015), borzopisez (16.11.2015), cepgaht11 (15.10.2015), jokeveter (08.12.2015), NecroStriker (01.10.2015), saviiv (22.10.2015), Sun_Storm (17.09.2015), UglyMan (21.12.2015), Ukei (29.05.2017)

----------


## mr.test2

Можете продублировать ссылку на курс.

----------


## freddy_kind

Если есть КД 2 поделитесь плиз grekkmax@mail.ru

----------


## kkomar

В лс мне отпиши, есть все курсы по 1С

----------


## Alexis444

Ищу курс по "1С:Конвертации Данных". Если у Вас есть данный курс поделитесь ссылочкой.
Меня интересует тема переноса сальдовых остатков.
klklen444@gmail.com

----------


## Vanyaqwer

Необходим курс по КД 2.1 Vanya-1234567@yandex.ru

----------


## Shavminator

Тоже нужны курсы КД 2 и КД 3  toshmatov.shr@inbox.ru

----------


## svetion

мне тоже пожалуйста svetion@mail.ru

----------


## Franchiser

Пришлите тоже пожалуйста:
Pupkin-pupkin2017@mail.ru

----------


## gothic1979

Если у кого есть  курс по «1С:Конвертации Данных»  поделитесь ссылочкой?
gothic-1979@yandex.ru

----------


## Koorsee

> Если у кого есть  курс по «1С:Конвертации Данных»  поделитесь ссылочкой?
> gothic-1979@yandex.ru


Есть - пишите на Yourbestchoice.1c собака джимэйл тчк ком

----------


## Ukei

- Вот тут посмотрите: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------

